# Where can I find Erythromycin phosphate? to treat BGA



## Jeff.:P:.

Where can I find Erythromycin phosphate? to treat BGA. 
I've got a small corner of substrate covered in BGA in one of my tanks. 
I'd like to try it in small doses.
Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## NoSvOrAx

Petsmart or petco


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Ty.


----------



## Benz_020

is it sold under any certian name or product? 

or just some bottle/box labled Erythromycin phosphate.?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

Thanks I picked some up today. Hope it kills the small infestation of BGA. Fingers crossed and ramping up the NO3. It goes under the name "Maracyn" by Mardel made for fin/tail rot, pop eye ect... We shall see..


----------



## Benz_020

thank you 
they need to say that instead of a name no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

> they need to say that instead of a name no one has ever heard of.


Well I didn't know until I was informed by another member.


----------



## Missy B

How much did that end up costing you?


----------



## MiSo

for treating bigger tanks, you can get EM tablets in bulk at bigals.

edit: nvm. i just checked their website. they dont have it anymore.
i remember buying like 100 tablets for like $25 or something like that.


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

It cost $15.99 for 24 tablets at a LFS. I followed dosing the full amount as required. Worked great- no rise in toxics (i.e. ammonia, nitrate,ect..) All the BGA died off and was vacuumed out. Fish are definetley happier. Note; I had a minor case of BGA (minor glass covering and some substrate coverage) due to switching fertilizers, from nitrogen deficiencies. I adjusted/increased my N03 as-well. yay :-D


----------

